# 4th Annual Brew B Que Festival in Conroe, Tx May 26th & 27th



## brewbque (Apr 24, 2012)

:!: *HEY BBQ COOKERS!*  :!: 
Brew B Que Festival is on May 26th and May 27th; including BBQ Cook-Off, Live Texas Country Music, Homemade Beer, Beer Games, Chihuahua Race, and Carnival happening in Conroe, Texas.

Check out the website: http://www.brewbque.com
While you’re there, enter into the Brew B Que BBQ Cook Off. 

BBQ Cook-Off Link Below:
http://www.brewbque.com/BBQ.asp

Best Regards,
Monica
Brew B Que BBQ Cook-Off Coordinator


*BBQ Team General Info*
*BBQ Cook-Off Team Fee* $125  Per Team
*BBQ Cook-Off Team Slots Limited to* 35 Teams
*Team Members Per BBQ Team Allowed* 5 Members per team including chief cook.

*BBQ Cook-Off Competition Categories* 
1. Chicken
2. Pork Spare Ribs
3. Brisket

*BBQ Cook-Off Prizes * $1,000 guaranteed in prize money
*BBQ Cook-Off Entry Submittals* Wednesday May 16th, 2012
*BBQ Cook-Off Voting Begins* At 12:35PM Saturday May 26th, 2012
*BBQ Cook-Off Winners Announced* At 5:00PM on Saturday May 26th, 2012

*BBQ Team Load-In/Load-Out *

Teams can set-up on Friday, May 25th, 2012 at 5:00PM to begin cooking.
Teams can camp overnight
Teams MUST be completely loaded-out by 12:00PM on Monday, May 28th, 2012

*Brew B Que Festival Will Provide You* 
1. Electricity Drop
2. Booth Space

*Things YOU MUST Provide *
1. Fire Extinguisher
2. Tent
3. BBQ Pit
4. All Meat 
5. Cooking Ingredients
6. Cooking Devices (wood, charcoal, gas, etc.)
7. Utensils
8. Tables
9. Chairs

BBQ Cook-Off Contact Monica Ozarowski, BBQ Cook-Off Director
monica@3wayevents.com


----------

